# Luckiest man alive



## Brent (Jan 29, 2006)

I forgot I had these. Some of you know I work for CSX. These pics were given to me by a friend of mine who is an engineer. He just happened to have his new camera with him on this particular day. Here is the story; They were coming south from Chattanooga to Atlanta. Somewhere up around Dalton they came around a curve and up ahead they THOUGHT they saw a man laying on the tracks. The engineer placed the train in emergency (full braking application) after that there was nothing to do but wait and pray. Depending on the train speed it can take up to a mile to stop. I forget exactly how fast they were running but I think it was about 40 mph. The man on the tracks was in a diabetic coma. It was his lucky day.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 29, 2006)

That is unreal- I had to go back and see them again- are you sure they are real


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW !!!!!


----------



## Brent (Jan 30, 2006)

ramsey said:
			
		

> That is unreal- I had to go back and see them again- are you sure they are real


Yeah, I'm sure. I know the engineer involved. Crossing accidents and tresspasser fatalities take a serious toll on the train crews. It's not as easy to live with as you'd think.


----------



## CAL (Jan 30, 2006)

I can understand it not being easy to live with.I saw where a train hit a cow here on the farm and that man is truely the luckiest man alive.


----------



## buckhunter1950 (Jan 30, 2006)

Someone was looking out for the both of them. Thank God.


----------



## Holton (Jan 30, 2006)

Dang close call...........


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2006)

cant get much closer!


----------



## kcausey (Jan 30, 2006)

*He's Def Lucky*

He's lucky the Engineer set his pride aside and shot the brakes on  "maybe" call.  99% of the time, as you know, we don't shoot'em unless we hit something or someone, not before we hit it.  It's sooooooo hard to tell what is laying on the rails ahead....a tire or bag of trash could have just as easily been that man laying there.  I reckon I would have had to dive off when they set down to about 10mph and run ahead and get the dude.....but you know how that hind sight's 2020. ( had to do that with a switch last night....engineer trainee....I had a stretch leak good for 30psi about 100 cars deep.  Walked a 9000ft 150 car train three times since 9pm last night..........SUCKS!!!
KIP


----------



## Win270Brown (Jan 30, 2006)

That's amazing, the good Lord was watching out for that man. I just hope he realizes that.


----------



## deuce (Jan 30, 2006)

Almost looks like he purposely laid his head on the track. Man that's a horrible thought.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Dude!!!


----------



## fatboy84 (Jan 30, 2006)

Brent,

My dad is an engineer with NS.  He has had some close calls with cars racing the train to a crossing.  One night the car ran straight into the side of the train.

That guy is truly lucky.

A friend of mine had his brother killed.  Seems he had a habit of laying down on the tracks for nap when he was out hunting and he didn't wake up and the train did not stop.


----------

